# Favourite t-shirts



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's probably my favourite of my many favourite t-shirts. It was the the Philosophy department's t-shirt one year.


















It says: Nietzsche dead - God, 1900

(it's cut off because for some strange reason it's hard to take a picture of your back lol)

Obvs I don't really wear it outside. I don't really want to be murdered :tongue:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

lols I came this close to posting this while wearing it but I didn't wanna help turn this thread into a ...ok here is "the" shirt, nothing more...


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> lols I came this close to posting this while wearing it but I didn't wanna help turn this thread into a ...ok here is "the" shirt, nothing more...


yeah, I hesitated for awhile (like a couple months) but then I was like meh, whatever.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

No, I'm not trolling. I love black t-shirts.


----------



## Elan (Apr 22, 2010)

"Liberty" - Threadless.com - Best t-shirts in the world - I absolutely ADORE this shirt.

"Funkalicious" - Threadless.com - Best t-shirts in the world - Awesome.

"The Red" - Threadless.com - Best t-shirts in the world - I just like how it looks.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


>


Questioning whether or not to share that I own a thong with this on it. Choosing to share. Hoping no one will judge. Decided a lot of people don't know calculus so it should be fine and let's be real I don't care if people judge me anyway. :tongue:

Anyway.

Favorite t-shirt:









It's a Mean Girls reference. How is my favorite t-shirt a Mean Girls reference while I own a thong with an integral on it?? I guess since they talk about calculus in Mean Girls and she's on Mathletes it's fine...


----------



## PurdyFlower (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a crap load of t-shirts with sayings on them. This is definitely a favorite.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Dementia In Abstentia said:


>


What a useful t-shirt - exactly what us introverts need


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

lols.... just found this one this morning, I laughed when I saw it, I laughed as I was buying it (only $5 :O), I laughed as I walked back to my car, I laughed and had to have another look while at traffic lights, I laughed when I tried it on and I'm laughing now as I Share it>>>> lols....









EDIT: I also got this one but I didn't think it was as good... but apparently it is ...damn you!..


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

David and Goliath have some things I want!

David and Goliath Don't Marsh My Mellow Womens T-shirt - Womens T-shirts - GIRLS

They don't have my shirt online.


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

My Wicked shirt






And I have preordered these ones... I love DFTBA...


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

Couldn't find the one I have from Threadless with zombies, vampires and dinosaurs on it... So I'll just post this one that belongs to my sister and that I've worn a couple of times:


----------



## Lad (Jun 29, 2010)

Have this on one of my shirts. Think it was from uneetee.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Choptop (Nov 20, 2010)

Da bess.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't actually own any special t-shirts, but if I did, I'd probably get something like this.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I found a new shirt today hahaa


----------

